# Looking for a place to stay 19th-27th October



## Phil&Tania (May 8, 2008)

Need accomodation for these dates, paphos area with sea views if poss.

open to plenty of ideas. let me know what you got


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Places to stay*

Hi , Take a look on lowcostbeds.com then check the reviews on tripadviser.co.uk or virtualtourist that`s I have done in the past anyway .


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

hi Phil have a look at cyprusnancy


----------



## JulesandDom (Jul 6, 2008)

We are probably a bit late spotting this but if you are not sorted out we have beautiful 2 bed 2 bath with huge balcony in Paphos (Mesa Chorio). It is situated on the hilside in the village and has 180 degree views over Paphos, the sea and the sunsets. If you are still intersted you can call Dom on 07940 542405. We are going out to Cyprus on Tuesday 8th so won't be frequenting this forum -but do call or text us and we will call you back. (Very cheap from Cyprus)
Julie


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

We advise that people do not put private telephone numbers on this forum & use the forum's private message system. I have not deleted the number on this occasion.


----------

